
Food Delivery Management Software - IsabelleH
https://deliverect.com/
======
IsabelleH
Deliverect is a SaaS company that connects businesses with their customers
through delivery. The software integrates all delivery platforms into the POS.
Online orders are registered in one system which results in cost reductions
and time savings.

